# Added some things to my rig (PICS)



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

Here are some pictures of my new lightbar setup on my truck. Also thanks to Matt @ Blue Line Enterprises for hooking me up with the bar


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

Heres a couple of the lights on - videos will be following shortly


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

Heres a couple of the Switches and how the bar is mounted on the backrack
The last one is a pic of the truck on the lift in the shop/garage a few weeks ago


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

lights look great. and youre a lucky dog for having that lift...thats a future purchase of mine


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

the lift was bought through some connections at the lift compnay so we got a really good deal on it. The truck is too high to fit under the door now that the bar is on lol. so if i let the tires to about 5 psi it will still go in.


----------



## NJ Plowman (Dec 10, 2003)

That looks awesome! Good luck with it...payup


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

NJ Plowman;598262 said:


> That looks awesome! Good luck with it...payup


thank you . I'm very excited about it lol it took all weekend to mount it up and then figure out wiring it just how i wanted it and to make it look nice and clean.


----------



## Joe67 (Oct 3, 2008)

Nice looking setup on your truck


----------



## KubotaJr (Dec 8, 2005)

Holy ..., man the looks awesome awesome, i just drooled all over my keyboard! i gotta see this in action!


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

hahaha im owkring on the videos right now (very busy LOL) ill be looking for you .
let me know when you want to meet up.


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

Sweet setup .. very nice


----------



## KubotaJr (Dec 8, 2005)

will be even better in person, now it has more lights than a franklin cruiser. i posted in my thread bout the meet up.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

haha theyve still got a few more than me lol. those videos are almost done.. if oyur around dean/autozone area at about 2 we can meet real quick if not just give me a time/place and ill see you thursday.


----------



## KubotaJr (Dec 8, 2005)

around 230 ill be at auto zone getting bulbs and stuff.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

sweet ill be there too . my mom had no hgeadlights in her van and didnt even notice it lol so i need to fix that ill see you there


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

that bar is sweet


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

Here is a video of the whole bar and all the different functions during the day time.. i even added some music to it. As you can tell im really busy today.
Enjoy
- Kyle


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

of course youtube is tkaing forever to post it.. it should be up in a few minutes


----------



## ACS (Jul 15, 2008)

Nice truck and nice light bar .. Whats the model number for the lightbar ?


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

SX2AAAA whelen LFL LIBERTY 54"
thanks for the positive feedback everyone


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

Things like tihs make me wish I wasn't totally broke. Nice rig kyle


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

Chris
Thank you.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

nice man !


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

ya know its amazing what "2 GRAND" will get for you in technology today ... ive bought whelen for last 10 yrs and wont change ....good craftsmanship ..... nice setup !! ...


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

if it had been 2 grand i wouldnt have bought it. payup
Thanks for the comments


----------



## KubotaJr (Dec 8, 2005)

Video is excellent, anyone will defiantly see you from a mile away day or night. Sorry never made it to auto zone on time.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

yea i waited till three no big deal i was talking to a couple cops then my sister decided to inform me she had to be somewhere so i had to leave. Are you at dean tonight.
thanks for the comment on the video (i have alot of time on my hands this week)


----------



## KubotaJr (Dec 8, 2005)

Yea ill be around dean tonight, if you want to meet up there.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

about what time?


----------



## KubotaJr (Dec 8, 2005)

Like 530 6


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

sounds good in the lot next to hoarce mann right? ill be there around 5:45ish


----------



## KubotaJr (Dec 8, 2005)

yea the one right next to davis thayer (commuter lot) 545 sounds good.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

ok see you then


----------



## BM'S PLOWING (May 11, 2008)

TRUCK LOOKS GREAT. I LIKE HOW YOU MOUNTED THE LIGHT BAR. HOW MUCH DID THAT RUN IF YOU DON'T MIND ME ASKING?ussmileyflag

BM'S PLOWING
2005 F-250 W/ 8 1/2 FISHER HD
MODIFIED REAR SUSPENSION
2 YARD HENDERSON SANDER
HONDA HS-80 TRACK SNOWBLOWER


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

hey kyle looking good man you'll def be seen this winter


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Hey Collin, Check these out, you can still park your truck in the garage with these!

http://www.awdirect.com/fold-down-light-bar-brackets-mp200/mounting-and-bezels/


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

the lightbar was about 1600 Thanks for all positive comments
stroker79 ill take a look into those thanks
-Kyle
im gonna go take some videos at night also - im very excited about this bar


----------



## KubotaJr (Dec 8, 2005)

Night time video will be sweet, although it was still pretty damn bright during the day.


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

ColliganLands;598536 said:


> the lightbar was about 1600 Thanks for all positive comments
> stroker79 ill take a look into those thanks
> -Kyle
> im gonna go take some videos at night also - im very excited about this bar


is that the economy version or the regular 6 diode module version??


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

the video is almost complete. i believe it is the regular version it has a line of leds behind the reflector


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

Heres a night video of the lights. I left the bar in highpower mode so its really really bright.


----------



## KubotaJr (Dec 8, 2005)

I think i just went blind...


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Nice bar...good song in the first video too!ussmileyflag


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

Why do u have a safety rejection sticker on it?


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

it was for window tinting since been corrected


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

Oh, 35% on all If I remeber rite? Most places I see dont even jack up a vehicle, never mind bust balls on tint.


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

looking good are you sure your not doing commercial accounts this year ? little old Lady's are gunna be felling over will all those lights when plow there drives haha .  cat lights on the headache your gold


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

hahaha those are coming soon... i went to vendettis in franklin for inspection and they decided to be a pain. now its at "35" give or take about 10% lol


----------



## fordpsd (Aug 23, 2008)

That looks really clean, nice job!


----------



## KubotaJr (Dec 8, 2005)

Man they busted you for tint, i guess ill just have to keep my windows down and bring it to getty.


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

mike psd;598638 said:


> looking good are you sure your not doing commercial accounts this year ? little old Lady's are gunna be felling over will all those lights when plow there drives haha .  cat lights on the headache your gold


ive done that before but they werent old ladies .. more like young to middle aged poeple just a tad bit cranky at 2am .. when you plowing the small lot next to there house .....


----------



## Bibbo (Jan 28, 2008)

man that thing looks sick  i like the white truck with that lightbar on it it sets t off nice even when its off.... and when its on you cant miss it lol  the switch panel looks great its in a great location the fit is nice... looks great over all man.... good job to blueline to for the install to lol payup


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

actually i installed that myself he just got me the bar/switches.
Thanks to everyone for the comments.
Joe - it also had some riduculous sunstirp that went 1/2way down the window when they busted me. after i took that off i went to knights in bellinghama nd he said theyre somewhere around 30% and they passed it.


----------



## KubotaJr (Dec 8, 2005)

Knights is awesome, got mine done there great guy to deal with.


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

wow business must be going real good for yea, rolling in a $28k truck with $2k worth of lights... nice setup...


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

business is going sometimes really good some times really slow. thanks for the comments


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

To answer the question above, the bar is a fully populated model, not the economy. Its the real deal, fully loaded, all the options. 
Kyle, did you know you can chance the arrowstick sequence pattern as well as the TD pattern?


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

That bar is Fing bright! Looks great! Just get those brackets so it can fold back and you can fit in your garage again. Good thing you didnt install it in the garage then drive out not realizing the the new height differences! that could have been very baaad


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

Matt - i havent hooked up the flash patterns yet. it took me forever just to wire that up the way it is now lol . im also going to hook up the cruise lights. ran out of day light yesterday. Also ill be in touch soon for the cat lights. Thanks again to everyone for the comments


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

stroker79;598828 said:


> That bar is Fing bright! Looks great! Just get those brackets so it can fold back and you can fit in your garage again. Good thing you didnt install it in the garage then drive out not realizing the the new height differences! that could have been very baaad


im definately sonsidering those brackets. i couldnt have put it on inside since the cars were in there hiding from the rain lol. sure would have been nice to not get wet but it would have wound up bad in the end. thanks for the comments and the info on those brackets


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

I want one :bluebounc:bluebounc. But then I would have a lightbar worth 1/3 my truck.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Looks great seems to match the truck well


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

Yeah I agree Kyle, theres so many options and combinations, it takes a while to get it the way you want it.

If anyone is interested in one of these bars, or a bar/controller package, PM me and I'll give you a price, shipped if needed.


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

blueline ent;598868 said:


> yeah i agree kyle, theres so many options and combinations, it takes a while to get it the way you want it.
> 
> If anyone is interested in one of these bars, or a bar/controller package, pm me and i'll give you a price, shipped if needed.


pm sent!!!!!!


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

that is very impressive....wish i could add one to my rig...but i am already too lit up as it is..


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

haha yea after the tir3's and some backup lights im done.
thanks george


----------



## mulcahy mowing (Jan 16, 2006)

Thats a good looking ford!


----------



## KubotaJr (Dec 8, 2005)

You guys want to meet downtown at like franklin pizza and deli or something?


----------



## nickv13412 (Nov 9, 2006)

very nice lightbar and truck, looks great


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

Joe 
the only problem i see with franklin pizza is there is no parking(or am i wrong) what about the place next to white hen (forgot the name) or the one next to autozone
let me know
Kyle 

-thanks for the comments again everyone


----------



## KubotaJr (Dec 8, 2005)

oh yea thats true, we will go to the one next to auto zone, they have great food to.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

ok so around 530 on thursday at the pizza place next to autozone 
correct?


----------



## TLB (Jan 19, 2007)

Awesome light bar!

They can't say that they didn't see ya


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

haha if they cant see that coming they had better not be on the damn road.
thanks for the comments


----------



## KubotaJr (Dec 8, 2005)

your truck looked intimidating coming up lincoln st today


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

haha the damn crossing guard didnt think so lol


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

today i added 2 whelen TIR3's to the sides of the backrack. got these light from george(dissociative)
videos to come soon


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

heres another video - this one has the TIR3'S in it


----------



## cjasonbr (Nov 18, 2005)

You should turn the bolts holding the lightbar bracket around. It would look cleaner with the nuts in back.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

yea i was thinking the same thing just did'nt get around to it yet


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

ColliganLands;603444 said:


> today i added 2 whelen TIR3's to the sides of the backrack. got these light from george(dissociative)
> videos to come soon


good setup ... question ..... do you really get enough warning power from the TIR3's being under the liberty bar ... or do they get washed out at all ?? ...


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

just put them on today they looked pretty good at night tho ill take a quick video tomorrow. pretty much they cover direct on from the sides. looked like they had about 25-30 foot of light flash in the dark so thats pretty good to me


----------



## DCJ inc. (Aug 26, 2008)

nice job man.. i should have went full lengh LED but i didnt..


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

youll be alright with the mini theyre a very bright light the local dpws are running them around and theyre plenty bright enough 
thansk for the comments also


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

nice good job with setting the bar up with the T/A


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

thank you
-Kyle


----------



## DP Property (Dec 1, 2007)

*Very Nice*

Sweet - love video - can a smaller version of that light bar be purchased?


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

they make a mini liberty which is the "mini" version and has only the 4 corner leds 
or they make that same bar in a 50" model which is 5 inches shorter than the one i have
here are links to both:
full size: http://www.sirennet.com/liberty.html
mini: http://www.sirennet.com/whlt2.html
Also thanks for the comments 
-Kyle


----------



## uniquechev (Dec 5, 2007)

That is a GREAT looking truck you have ! I wish that i could afford something like that right now but ....


----------



## DCJ inc. (Aug 26, 2008)

haha ...with the way things are going ..if you got the cash nows the time to get a new truck b/c the BIG 3 are dieing..theres talk that GM is buying the dodge truck line...lets hop that happens...!!!


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

How much $$$$$$$$$$$$ to purchase..???????????


----------



## DCJ inc. (Aug 26, 2008)

Purchase what?


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

purchase what????


----------



## CAT420 (Feb 14, 2008)

kyle i work at stobbarts nurseries in franklin im sure you know of it....i have seen your truck alot recently in the morning and am very jealous everytime i see that light bar..looks good..

______________________________
2003 GMC Sierra 2500hd dual flowmaster super 40s
8' Fisher MMII


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

cat420 i go by stobbarts about 100 times a day 
you guys do the shaws plaza right?
ill stop in some time to say hello
see you around town and thanks for the comments
- Kyle


----------



## KubotaJr (Dec 8, 2005)

CAT420;609690 said:


> kyle i work at stobbarts nurseries in franklin im sure you know of it....i have seen your truck alot recently in the morning and am very jealous everytime i see that light bar..looks good..
> 
> ______________________________
> 2003 GMC Sierra 2500hd dual flowmaster super 40s
> 8' Fisher MMII


What color is your truck?

Kyle I met a guy on Friday night that may have out strobed you by a little haha. I think you guys had about the same amount of lights except your truck was better than his!


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

joe thats it im going first thing in the morning to get more lights lol
what type of truck was this i bet i know the one youre talking about
give me a call tomorrow i have your nice new shiny rake lol


----------



## KubotaJr (Dec 8, 2005)

More lights means i will be going blind again! Truck was a white ford ranger he was from providence though. Looking forward to that nice new crisp rake.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

hahaha was it a riceburner ranger? plus i dont feel the need for anymore lights after friday so dont worry (yet anyways) and the rake is all shiny lol.
ill see you tomorrow


----------



## CAT420 (Feb 14, 2008)

my truck is carbon metallic i usually park it next to the loader in the front by the mulch....yea we do shaws and spruce pond are our biggest accounts then there is about 10-15 others,i will not be plowing for them this year i got on with bellingham to plow with my own truck..


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

ill be looking for that truck good luck in bellingham


----------



## CAT420 (Feb 14, 2008)

ill honk to you if i see you i usually pass your truck all the time and thanks...hows your businness going? busy?


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

its picking back up slowly. i mainly just do trim bushes etc this year. me and joe (kubotajr) are working on some fall cleanups together right now. im hoping to get a good amount of lawns for next year. this is my first year so i expect to be somewhat slow but ive doen a good amount of different jobs through out the season and im pretty happy with the progress ive made so far. ill be looking for you now. see you around town


----------



## CAT420 (Feb 14, 2008)

yea we were dead in the summer..just had a few hardscapes finally hah yea you got to love leave clean ups, just got the leaf sucking truck ready a few weeks ago...congrats on starting your own business though youll have plenty of accounts in a few years no doubt.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

thanks alot and yea the fall clean ups are pretty good just wish we had a couple more of them.
by the way why is one of your trucks sitting in shaws parking lot with a trailer and a compressor maybe on the back? - just curious


----------



## CAT420 (Feb 14, 2008)

yea that is our hydroseeder which we dont use for hydroseeding just use the tank and pump as a portable water supply...the owner of shaws asked us to power wash the under neaths of all the store over hangs so instead of running 500ft of hose from a spicket we had the guy just drive that every 20ft to save a little time..its getting time to put the sander back on that truck and take the slow electric dump body off


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

ok i got it. kinda seemed weird it was sitting there for a while now
slow dump bodies = no good lol


----------



## bdavis (Oct 27, 2005)

sharp looking truck !! I dont know if Im more jealous of the truck or the lift in your garage.....


----------



## CAT420 (Feb 14, 2008)

well we had to do it at night because all the people started to go crazy when there was water dripping all over them haha should be out of there tommorow, and i think we are going to convert that dump to hydraulic cause the electric is to damn slow but we only use that truck when im needed to drive because i cant drive the other one no c.d.l yet :/


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

bdavis - thanks for the comments, my dad is a 30 year chrysler/dodge/jeep tech so we have some connections in the lift industry
CAT - too bad for the people lol stand there and hand out umbrellas haha jk.


----------



## USMCMP5811 (Aug 31, 2008)

ColliganLands;609798 said:


> bdavis - thanks for the comments, my dad is a 30 year chrysler/dodge/jeep tech .


And you went with a Ford?


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

cheaper lol if i could have found the dodge for the same money in the same condition i would have one not to say i dont like my ford.
my trucks will probably consist of a mix of both. Also my ford has a chrsyler service contract on it lol so either way it all works out in the end


----------



## CAT420 (Feb 14, 2008)

yea you cant make everyone happy..but when they need to shop and a little water gets in there way they get pissed lol


----------



## randym99 (Oct 20, 2008)

Sweet light bar.Was just wondering if there are restrictions on lights in your area.They are pretty tight about them here.Guess the local 5-O does,nt want to be out done.Blue and red colored lenses are a no no.Your only aloud to so many on the truck and I think your suppose to pay for a permit to use some lights on your reg.Is there rules like this where your at??


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

on passenger vehicles you're "supposed" to have a permit on a commercial vehicle with comapny name/number on both sides you need no permit and pretty much all good just no red/blue and no wig- wag flashers in the headlights. (can include the clear strobes) but i use my clears for other things so im all set. really on amber lights theres not too much restriction just no running around with them on for no reason.

Thanks for the comments


----------



## CAT420 (Feb 14, 2008)

colligan i am pretty sure i saw you the other day when i was pulling out of stobbarts correct me if i am wrong


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

yes you did i waved at you. 
by the way did you guys get a new black gmc/chevy - saw one there today


----------



## USMCMP5811 (Aug 31, 2008)

ColliganLands;614307 said:


> really on amber lights theres not too much restriction just no running around with them on for no reason.
> 
> Thanks for the comments


Ahhh, not so there young grasshopper, Double check with your with your fearless leaders Joey Mac and Sgt West, under CH90 s.16 and 540 CMR. 22.06


----------



## CAT420 (Feb 14, 2008)

yea its my uncles truck its 2007 gmc 2500hd


----------



## USMCMP5811 (Aug 31, 2008)

CAT420;609704 said:


> i will not be plowing for them this year i got on with bellingham to plow with my own truck..


Tony K will take care of you so long as you take care of him. The Ham is aslo good at paying you once you submit an invoice to them. 2 week turn around at most.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

USMCMP5811;614868 said:


> Ahhh, not so there young grasshopper, Double check with your with your fearless leaders Joey Mac and Sgt West, under CH90 s.16 and 540 CMR. 22.06


i dont see anything in those about amber.. maybe im wrong but theyre not used for "fun" only when plowing/towing


----------



## USMCMP5811 (Aug 31, 2008)

ColliganLands;614970 said:


> i dont see anything in those about amber.. maybe im wrong but theyre not used for "fun" only when plowing/towing


Basicly, they are an aftermarket light, whichfalls under aftermarket lighting. If someone wanted to bust your chops, those are the statues they would use. Just saying.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

yea i guess but i wouldnt see the need to bust any chops over smoe amber lights. i mean its not a rice burner or anything lol. also the bar/takedowns/alleys are completely off unless im going to be plowing or if im moving big loads of leaves equipment. 
thanks for the info however - i never even considered that


----------



## CAT420 (Feb 14, 2008)

USMCMP5811;614944 said:


> Tony K will take care of you so long as you take care of him. The Ham is aslo good at paying you once you submit an invoice to them. 2 week turn around at most.


yea my neighbors are real good friends with him..where are you from?


----------



## USMCMP5811 (Aug 31, 2008)

CAT420;614991 said:


> yea my neighbors are real good friends with him..where are you from?


I'm in the general area..... Used to plow for Tony a few years back and do a few bike runs with him every now and then.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

Got my CAT lights on today in the freezing cold. will get some pics up tomorrow morning. they are really really bright was extremly suprised when i turned them on tonight
Thanks Matt for getting them for me.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

Very nice setup. We have tonneau covers so I cant have a backrack, but I like that setup.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

thank you. i would have a tonneau if i didnt landscape so they wouldnt work for me.
thanks for the comments


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Any pics of how much light the CAT lights give off? And where did you get them, where did you mount them and how much were they? Lol sorry for all the ?'s I'm trying to decide on backup lights.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

ill get them for you tomorrow morning. they light up almost 100feet behindthe truck about 40-50 wide really bright. i mounted them to the bottom bolt on my backrack lightbar brackets and got them from matt(bluelineent) they were i believe 110 shipped to me from him. 
ill get pics of mounting tomorrow before i start clenaups and soe of the light tomorrow night when im done with cleanups.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Oakwood Land.;647768 said:


> Any pics of how much light the CAT lights give off? And where did you get them, where did you mount them and how much were they? Lol sorry for all the ?'s I'm trying to decide on backup lights.


I have the cat lights on my truck. they are the ones that are under my bumper.

They arent the cat brand but they are the same basic thing. Mine were from AWDirect and were $22 each.


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

Hey Kyle, I wanna take a look at those at the meeting. I need some good back up lights but I'm not sure what to get. Those sound good though.


----------



## KubotaJr (Dec 8, 2005)

ColliganLands;647805 said:


> ill get them for you tomorrow morning. they light up almost 100feet behindthe truck about 40-50 wide really bright. i mounted them to the bottom bolt on my backrack lightbar brackets and got them from matt(bluelineent) they were i believe 110 shipped to me from him.
> ill get pics of mounting tomorrow before i start clenaups and soe of the light tomorrow night when im done with cleanups.


Now we can do more cleanups at night!


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Not trying to take anything away from this thread but these are the cat style that I got and they are awesome. I back them into snow piles all the time and they havent even a scratch on them yet

http://www.awdirect.com/compact-work-light-12-vdc-abl-lights-amb500f-0508/work-lights-flood-lights/


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

nice job on the install, the new bar looks real good. good luck with it this winter payup


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

hey kyle i'm pumped i should be getting mine tuesday night !!!!


----------



## Lil'PlowinMan93 (Nov 3, 2008)

Very nice. I want to light a bar on a backrack once i get my truck


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

thanks for all the comments.. looking forward to the meeting. ill get up some pics tomorrow to show you guys how they are mounted and the light output


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

here are a few pics for now more later and a description...have to go get the leaves before the rain tomorrow


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

Kyle, looks great, wired as a pro would. 

Chris I'll have mine at the meeting as well, mine are under my bumper, so you can compare locations as well.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

haha im actually goingt o make that wiring a little better lol it was really cold out so i just wanted to get them done.
they work awesome reguardless


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

Your truck is top notch buddy. Everything about is very nice. Yeah Blueline is good to work wit, he did my whole truck which is a money pit of Whelen warning lights lol.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

hahaha yea i can understand the money pit and matt is a great guy. all your pics on lawnsite look great too. the whole thing with this truck is i made it too nice for work so now i want another one lol
thanks for the comments and good luck for the winter and next landscape season as well
-Kyle


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

ColliganLands;650455 said:


> hahaha yea i can understand the money pit and matt is a great guy. all your pics on lawnsite look great too. the whole thing with this truck is i made it too nice for work so now i want another one lol
> thanks for the comments and good luck for the winter and next landscape season as well
> -Kyle


Yeah its the perfect glorified personal truck. I'm beginning to move over to here again since we're wrapping up fall cleanups and feeling snow plowing tingles lol.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

im trying to wrap those up now..keep forgetting to bring the camera along. i will work this truck but im just more careful than when i had my other truck. it will definately be nice plowing in this truck. i cant wait to plow i painted/re stickered my blade yesterday and im thinking about throwing it on the truck for the rest of cleanups lol.


----------



## MeeksCo (Oct 31, 2008)

can i borrow $20?

lol.


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

Truck & lights look real nice. Any close up pictures of the wiring?
I am thinking about putting one on my truck and want to be able to hide to wires.
Did you just run them down the main post of the rack?


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

all the wires except for the tir 3's(which go down the inside of the post) are held on with automotive hose clamps and conv. tubing to the backside of the rack posts. ill get some close ups tomorrow if its not raining.
thanks for the comments


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

ColliganLands;671195 said:


> all the wires except for the tir 3's(which go down the inside of the post) are held on with automotive hose clamps and conv. tubing to the backside of the rack posts. ill get some close ups tomorrow if its not raining.
> thanks for the comments


Thanks...........


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Nice Truck!


----------



## 2500hdFisher (Dec 5, 2006)

yea idk up here in the northeast we had a tease saturday night i plowed my lots and threw some salt hey i guess its buying us clean up time but nice truck colligan always liked that body style ford and yours too TLC my buddy jeff whos on here has an 04 250 PSD with a fisher in white


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

yea we still got lots of rain. wish i has some more landscaping to do sitting around all day is going to drive me nuts pretty quick
thanks for the comments about the truck


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

What is the lenses set up in the bar?
and how much did it cost you to wire the whole truck including hide-a-ways


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

not sure what you mean by lenses set up
me and my dad wired the whole truck ourselves to save on that cost. hes a 30 year chrysler tech and used to wire the intrepids for MSP and FBI so he knows his stuff


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

What color lenses do you have where or is it all amber


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Hell of a nice looking truck, if you lose that lightbar.


----------



## KubotaJr (Dec 8, 2005)

The l.e.d its self is amber, the lenses are clear.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

well thanks joe
epic i think the lightbar makes the truck look even better


----------



## Gix1k4 (Mar 13, 2008)

Nice vids, and Hillbilly Deluxe fits perfectly with that cowboy cadillac of yours...


----------



## Krieger91 (Feb 7, 2008)

I only saw the first vid, but looks good. You've got one helluva nice lookin' rig. 

I can't imagine how bright that bar is at night. I've got a 22" LED on the top of my Blazer, and it's not very bright during the day (noticable but not blinding). At night, though, that sucker hurts to look at. I'm bettin' yours is the same.

EDIT: Watched the other vid, those TIR3's look nice.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

at night dont look right at it lol the thingi wicked bright during the day you see it pretty good but the flash isnt as noticeable as night time
thanks for the comments


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

"cowboy cadillac" lol i like it!


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

ColliganLands;674628 said:


> epic i think the lightbar makes the truck look even better


I think its overkill, but thats just my opinion.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Any pics of the truck with the toolbox in? Or did I miss them/they're in another thread?


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

keep forgetting to take them
first thing in the morning ill put them on here
its just a standard size uws black i believe its called hid the exposed wiring from the cat lights nicely lol


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

keep forgetting to take them
first thing in the morning ill put them on here
its just a standard size uws black label i believe its called hid the exposed wiring from the cat lights nicely lol


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

here are the pictures of the toolbox mounted up on the truck
its a standard size UWS(united welding service) Black Label Series Single lid box(i took the sticker off it)
so far theres nothing in there at all


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

heres a couple full truck views of it


----------



## mike33087 (Feb 9, 2005)

now all you need is a nice visor


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

not a big fan of the visors


----------



## SHunter080703 (Jun 4, 2008)

Did you use the j-hooks to clamp the toolbox down?


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

two bolts through it and into the backrack toolbox brackets


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

That's the same lightbar the police cars around here have. Or at least it is similar. Those are very bright. You truck looks really nice with that! I still haven't gotten my Able2 Sho me mounted up yet...


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

my town runs the exact same setup only blue 
i like it. its probably the brightest lightbar ive seen around me anyways
thanks for the comments on the truck


----------



## SHunter080703 (Jun 4, 2008)

Looks good.

We will have to meet up so I can see it in person.


----------



## Brian469 (Dec 15, 2008)

They're really nice bars, I think my buddy Matt sold you that bar, I think he mentioned it.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

brain matt did sell me the bar
im hoping to get down there someday soon


----------



## DHDB (Oct 27, 2008)

Better gas up that truck and get some sleep. It's going to be a long weekend!


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

hey kyle did you add the snow foil yet  you know Christmas is coming and you need to treat yourself once and awhile


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

no snowfoil yet intensfires are coming next week
gassing up tomorrow installing some christmas lights and then getting sleep 
long weekend coming up


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

ok come on kyle you should know diesel is fuel . gas is gas LOL  should be nice once get all new toys on. BTW if plow for the township do you need a sign out something on your truck ? just asking


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

not sure if i understand the question
we sign in when we get to the dpw and sing out when they send us home


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

what i mean is are the like a magnetic sign that you hang on you truck saying like contractor of what ever town you plow for . or just a sign that read like DPW of your township you plowing for


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

no we dont do that. just run the lights at all times while on the towns pay and we're paired up with a town truck


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

sounds good now don't got get the pics/ vids brother !!!!:salute:


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

pics and vids will come just gonna have ti figure out a chase car or something unless you want to see inside videos


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

Heres a couple from today
just installed a Uniden PC78 Elite CB and 2 4 ft anntenas
Now i can talk to the town guy i plow with


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

That lightbar is awesome! It makes that truck look alot nicer, although it looked really good before.


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

kyle when are we going to see you plow this winter .


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

i was gonna do it today but i forgot lol
saturday looks good ill find a passenger and grab some shots from inside the truck and 
maybe outside in a lot or something


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Another question? Where did you enter the truck with the wires? And did you run a seperate set of wires to the controller each time or is it all on a harness type deal?


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

i came in through a gromet in the back of the cab (near the vents)
its a harness from the bar so it runs down the backrack in the back of the cab up the reare pillar and across the roof to the switches
Also thanks for the comments on the truck
i like it alot more with the bar on there


----------



## SHunter080703 (Jun 4, 2008)

Looks good. Cant wait to see it in the daylight.


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

I like the CB idea. I was looking into one myself, but I got more lights instead lol. If I plow for tyhe town or state next year I'll probly get one. Looks good though. The Antennae are cool lookin


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

yea the antenna are growing on me at first i hated them
im gonan be using it alot to talk with the town guys since i dnt have a uhf or whatever it is radio
its good to tlak to other drivers too if you can get them on it (talk about how things are going, traffic,waether,raodconditions etc)


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

yeh, and they're just fun to have in general lol. The only problem for me is I have know idea how to do anything electrical so I have to pay Matt to do it, and I'm on a limited budget.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

the cb can plug right into the cig lighter or just run pos/neg to the cig lighter and tap them
then antenns just plug into the back of it
took like 1-2 hours to hook that whole thing up
and yes they are fun me and my buddy were talking to some guys today while i was plowing


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

well if its that simple I think I'm gonna have to give it a shot. I have to do some CB research now to figure out what to get. But I also want a freakin cold air intake...I'm so indesicive


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

hmm thats a tough choice lol
the cb is nice for talking but the intake is nice for performance
too bad my truck came with a ford racing one when i bought it lol


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

ColliganLands;706595 said:


> the cb can plug right into the cig lighter or just run pos/neg to the cig lighter and tap them
> then antenns just plug into the back of it
> took like 1-2 hours to hook that whole thing up
> and yes they are fun me and my buddy were talking to some guys today while i was plowing


Haha you're like me, hiding all your wires and concealing everything and making it just as perfect as it could be, tapping into wires behind the dash instead of having a plug sticking out of the outlet lol .:salute:


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

yea i cant stand seeing the wires at all it needs to look like it could have been installed by ford basically


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

chcav1218;706599 said:


> well if its that simple I think I'm gonna have to give it a shot. I have to do some CB research now to figure out what to get. But I also want a freakin cold air intake...I'm so indesicive


They generally come in kits, normally all you have to buy is the antanna


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

ColliganLands;706607 said:


> yea i cant stand seeing the wires at all it needs to look like it could have been installed by ford basically


Yep, thats how I did my light bar and mag light charger and utility lights. Very clean and preciseussmileyflag


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

KL&M Snow Div.;706611 said:


> They generally come in kits, normally all you have to buy is the antanna


exactly. you can go with the one i got Uniden PC78 elite for 119 i think or theres cheaper ones out there cobra has one i think its 29.99
then the antennas around 35-50 bucks for a good ones
my radio is great ive been picking people in dedham up from franklin so thats about 25-30 miles range


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

yeh man kyles truck is pretty friggin sweet. If it was black, and a standard, I'd probably be even more jealous. my truck just doesn't cut it for me


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

well thanks chris
your truck is great for working mine not so much lol
i will work with it im just really carfeul of everything
scratch = me flipping out


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

pics videos of plowing in my other thread
COLLIGAN LANDSCAPING - WINTER 2008


----------

